# International Car Free Day



## julioss123

I am not familiar with tagalog at all.
 What I tried was:

pandaigdig araw Walâ Awto

Karawan ng pandaigdig Walâ Awto

I believe daigdig means world or universe.

I hope someone can help.


----------



## niernier

This is the first time I heard of this "holiday of cars", so I have to do a little research on the Internet. I would translate it as:

Pandaigdigang araw ng walang sasakyan.
International day of no cars.

Yes, daigdig means world.


----------



## julioss123

I am absolutely grateful. 
I thought I would not get help for a while because it's not an imperial or dominant language.

sal'amat! (?)
Gracias!

I'l see wait to see if there are any more suggestions before I print it.
I like the way you phrased it though.


----------

